# Echolot CONDOR F-247 DF



## peter pahn (7. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen! |wavey:

Ich interessiere mich für das oben genannte Echolot.

Allerdings scheint es relativ unbekannt zu sein, zumindest habe ich keine Erfahrungsberichte oder ähnliches gefunden. Es soll für Seen (höchstens 70m tiefe) verwendet werden und soll mir eigentlich nur die Tiefe und die Bodenstrucktur (Löcher, Kanten etc.) des Gewässers anzeigen. 

Daten: 
Display: 240 x 160 Pixel mit 16 Graustufen
Frequenz: 200 / 50 kHz
Leistung: 1200W (150W RMS)
Tiefe bis zu 280m

Allerdings lassen mich die wenigen Bilder von dem Gerät ein bisschen zweifeln. Eine Fischsichel hat ja normalerweise eher die Form einer Parabel, hier jedoch ist sie "kantig". 
Sieht einfach ein bisschen billig aus.  |kopfkrat

Liegt das vllt. nur an der Einstellung? 
Und kann jemand zu dem Gerät was sagen?







mfg,                               :vik:


----------

